# Body calculator- What's your shape?



## Suze (Aug 24, 2008)

Similar stuff has been done before, but i thought it would be interesting to make a poll and see what shape everyone is based on the body calculator on Igigis home page. 

I'm an Eight! 

_Description
You display a combination of several shape characteristics that are commonly seen in the individual classic figure types.

You are very curvy with the overall silhouette of the Classic Hourglass. However, you are heavier at the bottom then your Hourglass sister with very profound derriere and fuller thighs similar to the Triangle figure type. Your waist is defined, but much less indented with the possible "love handles" at the sides. You have a pronounced front midriff bulge, similar to the Oval figure, although in your case, the fullness is more evenly distributed throughout your body. Your shoulders are very proportionate to the overall silhouette, with the full and shapely bust. Your upper arms tend to be a bit fleshy._



Calculate!​
View attachment allshapes_together_new.jpg


----------



## user 29874 (Aug 24, 2008)

I´m a delicious diamond


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm an hourglass.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm a diamond. I'm almost a figure 8, but I have narrow shoulders.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, it said Figure 8 with this really sexy, flattering description....but it also said that I must have made a mistake so I need to recalculate. But I'm not going to because I like that Figure 8 answer!!


----------



## bexy (Aug 24, 2008)

Also a sexy figure 8 here!!


----------



## Suze (Aug 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Well, it said Figure 8 with this really sexy, flattering description....but it also said that I must have made a mistake so I need to recalculate. But I'm not going to because I like that Figure 8 answer!!



i liked it too. that's why I bothered posting the description. 



*high fives all the fellow 8s*


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 24, 2008)

I guess we guys don't get to play. Oh well...there's no option for icosahedron anyway. 

View attachment icosahedron.jpg


----------



## Suze (Aug 24, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> I guess we guys don't get to play. Oh well...there's no option for icosahedron anyway.



I actually thought about that, but guys are shaped differently as well, ruuiight?

Don't hesitate to join in dudes!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 24, 2008)

supposedly I'm an hourglass, but I certainly don't see that when I look in the mirror. After reading the figure 8 description I think that fits me better. 




susieQ said:


> Similar stuff has been done before, but i thought it would be interesting to make a poll and see what shape everyone is based on the body calculator on Igigis home page.
> 
> I'm an Eight!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm an 8....but a bit on the triangle side! Lol!


----------



## furious styles (Aug 24, 2008)

i'm an hourglass =D

seriously i'm 49-38-43 with broad shoulders


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm a figure 8


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm a triangle.


----------



## Fairia (Aug 24, 2008)

Oddly enough, it said I'm an hourglass, but I really see more of a figure eight/pear shape.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Aug 24, 2008)

Figure 8 here ~ :blush:


----------



## Red (Aug 24, 2008)

I am totally a triangle.


----------



## Suze (Aug 24, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> I'm a triangle.



why that sad face? pears are hawt!


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 24, 2008)

susieQ said:


> why that sad face? pears are hawt!



I feel uneven. LOL. One half of my body doesn't really match the other.  I need bigger boobs or smaller hips, butt, and thighs.


----------



## The Fez (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm a straight line! hohoho


----------



## Shosh (Aug 24, 2008)

Figure eight


----------



## Suze (Aug 24, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> I'm a straight line! hohoho



I think rectangle is the correct term to use here, Fez.



It surprise me that there are so many votes for hourglass. I thought that was a rare shape


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Aug 24, 2008)

Triangle here!!


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 24, 2008)

susieQ said:


> It surprise me that there are so many votes for hourglass. I thought that was a rare shape



I thought it was rare as well... When I think of hourglass, I think of a super slim waist, and honestly, I don't see that many true hourglasses walking around...


----------



## The Fez (Aug 24, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I think rectangle is the correct term to use here, Fez.



no way, I'm an upside-down triangle; I'm rippling with muscles

*flexes*


----------



## Suze (Aug 24, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> no way, I'm an upside-down triangle; I'm rippling with muscles
> 
> *flexes*



yuss! now i know who voted that.


----------



## The Fez (Aug 24, 2008)

I haven't voted; there's another one in the midst!


----------



## Suze (Aug 24, 2008)

then vote for Christ's sake, vote!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2008)

I voted oval to be on the safe side- but wasn't sure if I am an oval or figure eight really.....


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 24, 2008)

Just call me Dustin. I'm a diamond.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 24, 2008)

Figure 8, though I have classic hourglass tendencies


----------



## Suze (Aug 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I voted oval to be on the safe side- but wasn't sure if I am an oval or figure eight really.....



our first apple is in THA HOUSE! :bounce::wubu:

(oh wait, maybe not. diamonds are apples as well I guess!)


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Aug 24, 2008)

Another figure of 8 here! hehe


----------



## kayrae (Aug 24, 2008)

Diamond here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2008)

susieQ said:


> our first apple is in THA HOUSE! :bounce::wubu:
> 
> (oh wait, maybe not. diamonds are apples as well I guess!)




In my mind, a thread is never properly "blessed" until The Big Apple aka Aris visits.....


----------



## Suze (Aug 24, 2008)

*waits patiently*


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 24, 2008)

I used to be more hourglass-ish. The calculator said I was either hourglass or diamond ( I did a little recalculating ) but when I look at the pictures, I'm definitely figure 8.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 24, 2008)

i'm an 8 but i know people who'd like me to be a 10


----------



## Mystic Rain (Aug 24, 2008)

Rectangle. Small on top, big on bottom.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 24, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> I guess we guys don't get to play. Oh well...there's no option for icosahedron anyway.



*Well Zandoz: It's just playing with a different set "Cutouts" that's all* 




susieQ said:


> I actually thought about that, but guys are shaped differently as well, ruuiight?
> 
> Don't hesitate to join in dudes!



*SusieQ:
Well in the spirit of BHM participation I'm definitely an Inverted Triangle 
52-44-46 

The standard for most guys are the typical (ectomorph, mesomorph,endomorph) and the combinations between the three. 

Maybe the Triangle-Rectangle- Oval and Inverted Triangle are the closest equivalent for FA's and BHM's 
*


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 24, 2008)

Rectangle. apparently Im "boxy"

that does wonders for my self esteem.

oh well.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 25, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i'm an 8 but *i know people who'd like me to be a 10*



Trust me... you already are!!! I, on the other hand, have been dubbed an Oval.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thought I was an hourglass...alas..i was wrong..im a figure 8


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I voted oval to be on the safe side- but wasn't sure if I am an oval or figure eight really.....



Lol, I just realized there is a link to the site.....originally I just tried to guess.

I am a figure eight 

Figure's Assets

The greatest Figure Eight Figures assets are:

* Proportionate bust and waist
* Voluptuous cleavage
* Slender lower arms
* Shapely legs


----------



## Suze (Aug 25, 2008)

i guess eight is where it's at!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm between figure 8 and hourglass...need more outside input.

Aris is being paged.


----------



## DeerVictory (Aug 25, 2008)

Figure eight for me.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 25, 2008)

Inverted Triangle

Figure's Assets

The greatest Inverted Triangle Figures assets are:


Smaller waist 
Proportionate hips 
Balanced thighs 
Shapely legs


I have bird legs.....


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 26, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> I'm a triangle.





susieQ said:


> why that sad face? pears are hawt!



Oh indeed they are...


In the spirit of taking this as the wrong gender, I come out an Oval, though my original guesstimate was that or a diamond (small chest (not even a hint of moobs), some extra weight in the belly/waist and thighs).


----------



## Suze (Aug 26, 2008)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Oh indeed they are...
> 
> 
> In the spirit of taking this as the wrong gender, I come out an Oval, though my original guesstimate was that or a diamond (small chest (not even a hint of moobs), some extra weight in the belly/waist and thighs).



i wouldn't mind being a true pear (i wear different sizes on the upper and lover body so i actually though i was one!) i think the way they are shaped looks very good. zexy, fascinating! etc... 

yes, dim pears. you can all rep me now and give me a gold can.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 26, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i wouldn't mind being a true pear (i wear different sizes on the upper and lover body so i actually though i was one!) i think the way they are shaped looks very good. zexy, fascinating! etc...
> 
> yes, dim pears. you can all rep me now and give me a gold can.




(Disproportionally) Wide hips, nice butt, meaty thighs... definitely worth it.


----------



## abel (Dec 21, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> I feel uneven. LOL. One half of my body doesn't really match the other.  I need bigger boobs or smaller hips, butt, and thighs.



Are you kidding, you sound like the very delight of the world! :smitten:


----------



## elle camino (Dec 21, 2008)

oval. sigh. 


edit: the clothes they suggest for ovals would look TERRIBLE on someone with my shape, yikes. pencil skirts?!? whatevs.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok did the test and it said hourglass but again I think Im more of an 8 than an hourglass.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 21, 2008)

figure 8 apparently


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 21, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> I thought it was rare as well... When I think of hourglass, I think of a super slim waist, and honestly, I don't see that many true hourglasses walking around...



Ive never thought of it as rare. Ive had lots of hourglass friends. I used to be very hourglass shaped, my waist was two sizes smaller than the rest of me. It doesn't have to be "super slim" though. Therefore the waistline on trousers, or the waist of a dress never fitted properly. I also didnt like to cinch my waist in with a belt, because I am quite short, and felt it made my figure look exaggerated in a cartoon like way. I think you maybe don't see very many hourglasses, because they dont have clothes specially tailored, so its not obvious unless theyre in a state of undress. 

My waist is still nine inches smaller than my bust or hips, but being much fatter now, its not obvious and Im much more figure eight.

Im thinking this scale is better for slimmer people though, as bellies arent considered much in this one lol, and figure 8s have slim legs in this, which I def don't!


----------



## Paquito (Dec 22, 2008)

Fellow diamond aqui!


----------



## ladle (Dec 22, 2008)

I call my look 'the chubby swimmers build'


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

> At the same time, your buttocks are flat and your lower legs are proportionately slender.



Yeah, that worked.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Dec 22, 2008)

I am a figure eight


----------



## Kbbig (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, I do wish there was a guy version. Although the shape for most guys is, um, round, specifics would be cool to see.

Due to the lack of a male calculator, I'm just going to go ahead and say I'm a solid pear shape.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Dec 24, 2008)

Kbbig said:


> Yeah, I do wish there was a guy version. Although the shape for most guys is, um, round, specifics would be cool to see.
> 
> Due to the lack of a male calculator, I'm just going to go ahead and say I'm a solid pear shape.




just took the test and i'm oval! guess its the big beer belly that puts me in that category!?! merry christmas everyone!!


----------



## Neen (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm an hourglass..no shock there!


----------



## KuroBara (Jan 3, 2009)

I picked inverted triangle, but honestly, I've always seen myself as a slightly melting double scoop chocolate ice cream sugar cone.


----------



## BUTTERFLY (Jan 4, 2009)

Im an inverted triangle, damn big ass boobs arn't everything there cracked up to be!


----------



## Kala (Jan 5, 2009)

Hourglass


----------



## Oirish (Jan 5, 2009)

Inverted triangle here and happily so. Of course I had my standard blond moment and clicked regular triangle. :doh:


----------



## honeyhush (Jan 5, 2009)

alison.victoria said:


> I thought it was rare as well... When I think of hourglass, I think of a super slim waist, and honestly, I don't see that many true hourglasses walking around...



I always think of a true hourglass as someone having equal bust/hip measurements and a waist thinner that those by >3 inches.

There are probably more around than people expect because most think an hourglass needs a madly thin waist. I would say that is only true for thinner people, just because to get the ratio right they need a very small waist measurement 

Needless to say, I'm an hourglass


----------



## Cors (Jan 5, 2009)

honeyhush said:


> I always think of a true hourglass as someone having equal bust/hip measurements and a waist thinner that those by >3 inches.
> 
> There are probably more around than people expect because most think an hourglass needs a madly thin waist. I would say that is only true for thinner people, just because to get the ratio right they need a very small waist measurement
> 
> Needless to say, I'm an hourglass



I guess the poll results are somewhat skewed now because of all the males happily taking the survey. ;D 

I have always thought that an hourglass figure is one with equal bust and hip measurements and a relatively narrower waist too.

The calculator isn't accurate for me, but I guess that is because it is aimed at BBWs. I am a supposed Hourglass because of my smaller waist, but I actually have narrow hips, a flat ass and toned legs. I will probably be an extreme Apple (closest to Oval on this chart) if I gain weight. 

It seems that thinner people will get an Hourglass or Figure Eight almost by default (bust > waist, waist > hips, I played around with bust vs hips options but they all yield the same result).


----------

